# samick shb bow vs. martin x-200 bow



## southpaw2000 (Feb 9, 2010)

Hi Ladies,
It seems most people on this board are compound bow shooters, I am one too, but our range has a traditional shoot every year and I am looking into getting a one piece recurve bow. Does anyone have the Samick shb bow or the Martin x-200 bow, and what do you think of them. These bows are probably made for males and I'm concerned the handles might be too wide. 
My draw length is 24.5 inches and I'll probably get a 30 to 35 lb draw weight.


----------



## Targets3D (Jan 25, 2010)

Have not shot either. You may want to consider a Ragim Matrix 66" bow. They come in 2lbs draw weight intervals within your range. It is a great starter bow and very reasonably priced. 

I am also curious to hear about other's trad rigs.


----------



## southpaw2000 (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks for your response. I decided to go with the Samick SHB one piece recurve bow, should be getting it soon. There is one guy on the traditional bow forum that said his Ragim bow broke on him, but I see a lot of those bows on the shooting range.


----------



## hogdgz (Jun 24, 2007)

I love the Martin x-200. That grip is awesome! I have never shot one that was the low poundage that I would need, but it is on my list to own one day. Congrats on the new bow and post up some pics when you get her set up.


----------



## hoytmuzzyscott (Jul 17, 2009)

the martin x-200 is a superb one piece recurve, but i had a martin x-150 break in my hands and nearly got gutted my a broadhead. Luckily it was one i had been practicing with and it was dull.


----------



## southpaw2000 (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks for your replies. Hogdgz, I have also heard that the Martin x-200 grip is a good fit for women. The price seemed to have gone up fast, it's like we are paying for the manufacturer's healthcare plan or something. Perhaps later on I can get it. Hoytmuzzyscott, sorry your Martin x-150 broke on you, what a disappointment. There have been quite a few stories on these boards about bows breaking and I'm not sure what to think. Thanks for the info.


----------

